# Normalen JPG Dateien "3D" mässig gestalten?



## SantaCruze (27. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen. Ich arbeite seid geraumer Zeit mit Paint Shop Pro 9. Nun wollte ich einige JPG Grafiken eine art 3D Effekt verleihen, ist dies irgendwie umzusetzen? Ich habe es bereits mit der Option "Spherize" probiert aber die hat kaum nen Unterschied gebracht.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (27. August 2007)

Hallo,

inwiefern meinst Du 3D-Effekt? Einfach nur eine abgeflachte Kante oder "Web 2.0"ig
mit Schatten und Wellenform? Am besten, Du postest uns mal ein Beispielbild, was
Du Dir so vorstellst.

Grüße.


----------



## SantaCruze (27. August 2007)

Okay ein Beispiel.

Ein Bild sieht momentan bei mir so aus:
http://speeduni.mankind2065.de/n/planet1.jpg

Nun möchte ich aber das Bild etwas "aufwerten" und irgendwie so ne art 3D Effekt reinbekommen, das es nicht so "flach" aussieht sondern schon mehr in form eines Planeten geht.


----------



## rflx (31. August 2007)

hi SantaCruze,

hmm.. 3D-Effekt? Sieht mir eher nach einem 2D-Effekt aus mit einer abgeflachten Kante.

---
EDIT: Kenne Paint Shop Pro nicht, aber sollte schon die "abgeflachte Kante" Funktion besitzen.
Im Photoshop kannst du diese Funktion mit Ebenenstile definieren bzw. Fülloptionen - Abgeflachte Kante und Relief.

Versuch einmal ein Rechtsklick auf die entsprechende Bildebene im Paint Shop Pro zu machen und schau nach ob du
Ebenenstile oder so etwas in der Art findest.

Gruss

rflx


----------

